# Whiteside--Factory Tour



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Whiteside Machine, Top Quality USA Manufacturing - Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube


Very good video of router bit manufacturing.


----------



## stan2602 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's pretty good Video, I'm a machinist I'm Vero Beach, Florida and work at a manufacturing plant that produces some of the highest quality high speed carbide cutters on the market. It's nice to see how router bits are made. Man that was one big slug, and our jobs just like there's, what we do is a dying trade. By that I mean it's one thing to press a button and spit them out on a CNC, But to set up a homemade machine and cut spirals on a flute that is .00008 smaller than the hair on your head, now that tallent. oh and I never run out of drill bits in the home shop lol.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I hear ya, before I retired...most all machine tools were going CNC. At home, I have manual machines. 

I remember all the problems they had when machines went to NC with paper tapes, so the CNC was a major step in the right direction. Then, you just had to be aware of some programmer typing in 14.000", instead of .0400....made for some spectacular crashes.:laugh::sarcastic:


----------



## stan2602 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol I seen that today, a new guy didnt write his changes down, and brought the web down to 80.000 insted of .0800 and POW!! crashed the tool rest, brand new 3M wheel blew it all the way down to the hub, I bet he'll write it down next time. I run a centerless grinder and a backtaper machine, and at times run a cam relief. but prefer length grinders, it's the easiest job in the shop. just for thought from 7:00 am untill 3:00 pm today I centerless ground 17,000 tools @.12480 with a .00005 tolerence, my dad doesnt think thats possable but it is, I use a old valenite bubble gauge and laser every 100 tools for tolerence and keep my fan away from my grinders. lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting the video; the quality is much better than the Highland Woodworking tour of Whiteside I posted in the Lobby.

Edit: I just tried to rewatch the Highland Whiteside tour and the link no longer functions.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link! As stated in another thread, I'm just an hour east of Claremont, NC where Whiteside Machine Co. is located - enjoyed the video and proud to be an owner of a number of their bits - American made (and proud of it!) - Dave


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a wonderful video, I've been fascinated by manufacturing methods since a school trip to a factory making HUGE marine engines, that was in about 1949!


----------

